

Ask HN: Advice on Languages to Learn - sonad8

Trying to get some advice...<p>My highschool is offering a AP Computer Science class next year which is based on Java (not javascript).I was wondering if it would be worth it to learn Java, or take a class at my local community college on C++?<p>(I want to pursue computer science and already know javacript, and ruby)<p>Thanks!
======
smt88
Doesn't matter that much. C++ is better to know, but you should do whichever
one of those options will look better for your college applications. Then, if
you have the time/energy, do the other one as well.

There are a billion jobs in Java, and I think the language itself is ok in a
lot of ways, but many Java projects are monsters. Learning Java is a helpful
way to understand the pros/cons of using a highly rigid language (and I'm
strongly in favor of rigid languages).

